

Cross-domain messaging is as easy as pie (unless you care about IE7). - apphacker
http://apphacker.com/iframe_test/client.html

======
X-Istence
A little context perhaps? Some more information on what is going on? Sample
code? Explanations?

~~~
apphacker
I'm using postMessage to communicate across two domains in JavaScript. It's an
HTML5 feature that is supported by all modern browsers, including IE8. It gets
around the restrictive same-origin policy mechanism.

